# Bubba goes to court



## RJS (Feb 17, 2009)

Bubba decided his injuries from the accident were serious enough to take the trucking company responsible for the accident to court. In court the trucking company's lawyer was questioning Bubba. "Didn't you say at the scene of the accident, 'I'm fine'?".

Bubba responded, "Well, I'll tell you what happened. I had just loaded my favorite mule Bessie into the..."

"I didn't ask for any details," The lawyer interrupted, "just answer the question. Did you not say at the scene of the accident, 'I'm fine!'?"

Bubba said, "Well, I had just got Bessie into the trailer and I was driving down the road..."

The lawyer interrupted again and said, "Judge, I am trying to establish the fact that, at the scene of the accident, this man told the highway patrolman on the scene that he was fine. Now several weeks after the accident he is trying to sue my client. I believe he is a fraud. Please tell him to simply answer the question."

By this time the judge was fairly interested in Bubba's answer and said to the lawyer, "I'd like to hear what the man has to say."

Bubba thanked the Judge and proceeded, "Well, as I was saying, I had just loaded Bessie into the trailer and was driving her down the highway when this huge semi-truck and trailer ran the stop sign and smacked my truck right in the side. I was thrown into one ditch and Bessie was thrown into the other. I was hurting real bad and didn't want to move. However, I could hear ol' Bessie moaning and groaning. I knew she was in terrible shape just by her groans. Shortly after the accident a highway patrolman came on the scene. He could hear Bessie moaning and groaning so he went over to her. After he looked
at her, he took out his gun and shot her between the eyes. Then the Patrolman came across the road with his gun in his hand and looked at me."

He said, "Your mule was in such bad shape I had to shoot her. How are you feeling?"


----------



## Robert Marshall (Feb 18, 2009)

hahahaha. Thanks, Brother.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ha!  good one


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 18, 2009)

I can’t help but giggle every time I read this one, thank you brother for posting it.


----------

